# What's your preferred line weight for channel cats?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

The title says it all. I'm new to catfishing and it seems as if only channel cats are abundent here in the Akron area. Thanks.Oh yeah, this would be for an Abu Garcia c3 baitcaster too.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

i mainly fish for channels. my c3's have 17lb mono and 20lb fireline.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

17-20lb mono. 

Could use lighter line, but the areas I fish for channel are pretty rough and snaggy.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Vicious 30 lb off shore. Best line i have ever used.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I would use brown, 20lb. Diamond Braid.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Mono: 10# Cajun Red Castline
Fluoro:15# Stren Fluorocast
Braid: 40# Stren Sonic Braid

I use all 3 and I have rods for different waters line depends on the water and the rod. Bigger the average channel cat bigger the rod and line I use. Ponds are really the only place I use mono my #1 would be 40# Stren Sonic Braid though, can be used in all waters and 40# isn't too overkill.


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

I like 12-15lb mono for channels

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input folks. I just picked up some 20 lb big cat from Berkley. Didn't care for how the Fireline casted, and I broke the P-line floroclear numerous times already


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Also, I'm from Akron if you need help on certain areas I have most likely fished them. Shoot me a PM if you need anything I check here at LEAST once a day.


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

On my ambassadeurs, I use 30# big game exclusively. It casts great, has low memory, and is pretty doggone strong. I have been using it for about 4 years now, without ever considering a different line.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

I wish I wuld have seen this earlier than I did. If you ever change line again you have to try Ande's monster yellow. I have my 330GT2LW's and my spinners all spooled with this in 30# test. It's made for BIG game fishing, easy cast, low memory, and strong. Ande's has over 1500 world record fish accredited to their line. Give it a try it is awsome. Actually all their lines are awsome.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

#30 lb big game


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

Berkeley big cat 20# in the solar collector green color. 
Looks like number nine wire when you have the black lights on.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

30pd Braid Spiderwire UltraCast


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Buckeye Mo said:


> Berkeley big cat 20# in the solar collector green color. Looks like number nine wire when you have the black lights on.


Ditto - for the same reason + it's easy to see in the twilight hours before the blacklight is effective. It's fairly cheap too, at $9 for 650 yards 1/4 pound spool


----------

